# Orderly Room



## FlyLikeAnEagle (5 Jan 2018)

Good Afternoon. So, my EMAA statement came in and it says if i want to view my other forms (my tax agent needs them) i need to see my represenative at the Orderly Room. What is the Orderly Room and is this "room" at all bases (st jean included) or what? 

Thanks


----------



## dimsum (5 Jan 2018)

The Orderly Room is where the admin clerks generally work in a unit.  All units have them (St-Jean included).


----------



## Pusser (8 Jan 2018)

I'm curious as to what "other forms" your tax agent requires.  The only tax form you should need from the CAF will be your T4, which will be issued by the end of February.


----------



## FSTO (8 Jan 2018)

Ask for the “Ship’s Office” and see what sort of stares you get.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Jan 2018)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to what "other forms" your tax agent requires.  The only tax form you should need from the CAF will be your T4, which will be issued by the end of February.



Since it appears that the OP is a Quebec resident, he would also need an "RL-1".  Scurrying about trying to get one, however, should be moot since the filing and distribution deadline is the same as for T4s - the last day in February.


----------



## Pusser (9 Jan 2018)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Ask for the “Ship’s Office” and see what sort of stares you get.



 :rofl:


----------



## CountDC (9 Jan 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> The Orderly Room is where the admin clerks generally work in a unit.  All units have them (St-Jean included).



What's an admin clerk?   ;D


----------



## dapaterson (9 Jan 2018)

CountDC said:
			
		

> What's an admin clerk?   ;D



An HRA whose MPRR missed the update to RMS and then to HRA


----------

